# 3/4 Ton Suburban Tire Pressure



## Oregon_Camper

Any 3/4 ton Suburban owner out there know what your tire pressure should be? Checked mine last night and it say 80psi (cold)

That is a LOT of pressure and the vehicle now seems to ride a bit rougher.

Don't know the actual tires (make/model) that's on my Suburban, but they are the factory issued tires.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Forget the brand but the rated E tires on my old Suburban was 80 also


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Is that what is on the door jam of the truck? My Excursion is 50 front/55 rear.

While towing, I find things handle the best with 60F/70R. Being LT265's, their max wgt capacity is at 80 psi.

I think all E rated tires will be max at 80, since you have LT's the pressure on the side wall is the max load carrying capacity, and the max inflation pressure is something like 10% more (80psi max load 88 psi max pressure) where on a P tire, I think the pressure on the sidewall is the max inflation pressure. I'm not going to swear to that, but I do remember reading it somewhere, and if I can figure out where, I will post the source.

Tim


----------



## Katrina

80 is correct in the rear of a 3/4 ton GM product.
That is for load range E tires and is for carrying the maximum payload.
Does ride a bit rough though.
i run 60 in the rear of my pickup when empty and it rides alot better.


----------



## Highlander96

Katrina said:


> 80 is correct in the rear of a 3/4 ton GM product.
> That is for load range E tires and is for carrying the maximum payload.
> Does ride a bit rough though.
> i run 60 in the rear of my pickup when empty and it rides alot better.


I concur with everything Jim said......But I run mine at 80 psi all the time. I really don't drive it that much.

Haappy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## campmg

Jim, tires say max psi 80 but that comes with a pretty stiff ride. I believe the sticker in the door jam reflects much less at maybe 50 or 55. Remember, that's the number the manufacturer suggests riding at. I'll check it tonight when I'm out there again. When towing I set them all at around 65 or 70 and back down to 50 or so for my day to day ride. The lower pressure helps soften the ride somewhat.

mg


----------



## Txcamper

Max of 80 psi is normal for E rated tires.


----------



## huntr70

Just put like 30 lbs in there to help soften the ride.

If you have any rollovers, you can always blame the tire manufacturer....









Oh, wait, you are talking Chevy, not Ford.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC

Price of a 3/4Ton my friend. They are likely supposed to be set @55frt and 80 rear. I run 50 and 70 when not towing, but, big but ,an empty 3/4 ton will bounce. Don't feel bad, if you had a empty 3/4ton pickup then it would bounce worse then your burb because at least you have some weight back there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks everyone! Great information, as always!!


----------



## nynethead

On my 2500HD crew cab my E rated tires say 80lbs cold, but I run 55lbs in the back and 50lbs in the front and it is more than enough for my 29BHS loaded.


----------



## ARzark

50 PSI front
80 PSI rear

per the door sticker!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I doubt the 'Burb is listing 80 in the rear on the door jamb. I can see that for the pickups, but not the burb.

Tim


----------



## LarryTheOutback

This thread brings up again the need to obtain the Load Inflation Table for the tires on your TV.

Weigh your truck with the usual passenger load, divide by four and follow what pressure the table says for that weight. Weigh when hitched and look that weight in the table and inflate to that when towing.

A more refined mechanism is to weigh the front of the vehicle both hitched and unhitched and set the front tires to those pressures, then rinse and repeat for the rear. In many cases (and apparently in your case) the vehicle manufacture specifies a different pressure for front and rear. In your case it might be best to follow the vehicle recommendations when unhitched and measure and follow the Load Inflation Table when hitched.

Load Inflation Tables are often available on the web, or from the tire manufacturer or dealer. The are particular to the tire or to the line of tire.

Ed


----------



## rms0726ea

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any 3/4 ton Suburban owner out there know what your tire pressure should be? Checked mine last night and it say 80psi (cold)
> 
> That is a LOT of pressure and the vehicle now seems to ride a bit rougher.
> 
> Don't know the actual tires (make/model) that's on my Suburban, but they are the factory issued tires.


*Check out Bilstein shocks, you can get them from eshocks, shockwarehouse.com and many other vendors on the internet. They are the best out there. They made a huge difference in the handling & roughness of the ride in my pick-up. I was not expecting that big of a difference - I am very happy with the purchase. One of the best mods I have done. They only ran $140








for the rear set. Normanlly the stock shocks go to hell after 30,000 miles. I now run 70 lbs constantly in my rear tires (without the hard bouncing around!). *









SHOCKWAREHOUSE.COM

Bilstein.com


----------



## campmg

WAcamper said:


> 50 PSI front
> 80 PSI rear
> 
> per the door sticker!


That's what mine says too -- 50 front / 80 rear. I run around 50 at all corners when not towing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks again everyone

I now have mine at 75 rear and 65 front and will see how that works this weekend. As normal, I'm dry camping, so I need to haul everything in and out (water/waste).


----------



## tdvffjohn

campmg said:


> 50 PSI front
> 80 PSI rear
> 
> per the door sticker!


That's what mine says too -- 50 front / 80 rear. I run around 50 at all corners when not towing.
[/quote]

Beings I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.............sticker says, 50 front / 80 rear. If you are not towing, wouldn t you think the front should be the higher pressure because the engine is up front and therefore heavier on the axle than the rear is. Just thinking out loud









I keep all 4 at the same pressure myself


----------



## OutbackPM

LarryTheOutback said:


> This thread brings up again the need to obtain the Load Inflation Table for the tires on your TV.


 I have looked for these tables in the past and cannot find any (for E 245x17) to give me an idea what the reduction in load capacity is vs the psi. For this reason when I tow I have 80 psi in the rear and 75psi in the front. When not towing I have 55 rear and 70 front (heavey diesel in the front). I probably could go lower but I have no idea what the load capability is at lower pressures. I still have the stock 245 tires on my truck. Heat is the real killer but you can't just look at a tire and say it is OK because you don't know the heat generation. Ford really learnt this lesson with the Explorer unfortunately Firestone took the public hit for it while some owners paid the ultimate price.

If anyone has found E rated tire inflation data I would be very interested to view it to get an idea what the trade off is. I would still have to be careful if it is not my specific tire.


----------



## ARzark

When towing we always hit 80 on the rear, and bump up the front to around 65 psi. With a properly set up weight distribution hitch you are obviously putting additional load on the front.

Drawbacks to following the sticker on the door (when unloaded) I have found over the years is tire wear. 50 on the front likes to wear the outside tread, 80 on the rear likes to wear the inside tread. Regular rotation and balance sure helps out there.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks again everyone
> 
> I now have mine at 75 rear and 65 front and will see how that works this weekend. As normal, I'm dry camping, so I need to haul everything in and out (water/waste).


Jim,

If you are going to be carrying a lot of weight, that is when you want the 80PSI in your tires. Drop them down when you get home, but if you are camping this weekend you need to pump those bad boys back up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks again everyone
> 
> I now have mine at 75 rear and 65 front and will see how that works this weekend. As normal, I'm dry camping, so I need to haul everything in and out (water/waste).


Jim,

If you are going to be carrying a lot of weight, that is when you want the 80PSI in your tires. Drop them down when you get home, but if you are camping this weekend you need to pump those bad boys back up!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Yep....leaving today at 3pm! This is going to be a lot of trips to the gas station for air. The Chevron I went to last time took about 3min for each tire to hit 75psi.


----------



## OutbackPM

[/quote]
This is going to be a lot of trips to the gas station for air. The Chevron I went to last time took about 3min for each tire to hit 75psi.
[/quote]

This is why I bought a small air compressor and tank to be able to do it at home. The chordless I have in addition is not powerful enough to do the truck 80 psi but is good for the trailer at 50 psi so I have the battery one doing the trailer with the auto shut off while I do the truck with the more powerful compressor. I usually have both vehicles done in 10-15 minutes using both compressors.

Over this last year I have found camping is like owning a boat. It all drains money more than your ever thought it would but it still beats the alternative of not going at all.

Good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## mswalt

I've got LTs on my 3/4 ton Suburban. Recommended pressure is 80psi. I run 70. DW uses it as a daily driver and she's never complained about a stiff or bumpy ride. With the Suburban, that is.









New tires last month. Toyo Open Roads, BTW.

Mark


----------



## ftroop

NJMikeC said:


> 50 PSI front
> 80 PSI rear
> 
> per the door sticker!


That's what mine says too -- 50 front / 80 rear. I run around 50 at all corners when not towing.
[/quote]
How are your tires wearing?


----------

